# Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig



## Arkogei (10. Januar 2010)

*Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also ich habe:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
i5-750
MSI P55 GD 65
4GB G.Skill RipJaws 1333Mhz CL9
Coolermaster Silent Pro M600
(wenn Ihr noch irgendwas braucht, einfach sagen)

Fast immer wenn ich hochfahre kommte in Blusescreen nachdem diese 4 Punkte zu Windows Logo geworden sind. Dann kommt der Mauszeiger und dann BLAU. Der Beep beim Hochfahren is auch da. Wenn ich den PC dann so 3mal neu gestartet hab, geht dann alles tadellos, is aber halt leicht nervig.

Hier die "Fehlermeldung", die nach dem Start angezeigt wird:

*[FONT=&quot]Problemsignatur:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]  Problemereignisname:                       BlueScreen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Betriebsystemversion:                        6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Gebietsschema-ID:                             1031[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]  BCCode:                                               3b[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  BCP1:                                                    00000000C0000005[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  BCP2:                                                    000007FF71A712F4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  BCP3:                                                    FFFFF880057C35D0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  BCP4:                                                    0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  OS Version:                                          6_1_7600[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Service Pack:                                       0_0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Product:                                               768_1[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]  C:\Windows\Minidump\011010-24351-01.dmp[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  C:\Users\*Benutzername*\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-55473-0.sysdata.xml[/FONT]


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotdem funktionsfähig*

Also dieser Punkt irretiert mich ein wenig "OS Version: 6_1_7600"
der müsste normal 7 statt 6 anzeigen oder stehe ich gerade auf dem schlauch?. Hast du das Windows im Laden gekauft oder bei Microsoft runtergeladen?

edit: Danke midnight, wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## midnight (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotdem funktionsfähig*

Nein, Windows 7 hat die Versionsnummer 6.1, 7600 ist die aktuelle Build-Version.

so far


----------



## Arkogei (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotdem funktionsfähig*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hast du das Windows im Laden gekauft oder bei Microsoft runtergeladen?



bei hardwareversand die Systembuilderversion.


----------



## RuXeR (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotdem funktionsfähig*

Könnte am Arbeitsspeicher liegen, steck mal die Rams in die beiden anderen Slots.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

@Arkogei
Wenn ich deine fehlermeldung so sehe,denke ich an einen festplattenfehler. Dementsprechend,tausche doch einfach mal das sata-kabel.
Wenn der fehler dann noch nicht weg ist,starte den abgesicherten modus (nach der/den biosmeldung/en F8 drücken und in der liste auswählen).Danach navigierst du zu C:\Windows\minidump und löscht dort die .dmp dateien.(die werden beim nächsten start neu erstellt)
Bei der zweiten angegebenen datei in deiner fehlermeldung weiß ich allerdings nicht,ob man die so einfach löschen kann.Es sollte zwar eigentlich nur eine temporäre datei sein (nach dem ordner in dem sie liegt) aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Arkogei (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Welches Programm würdet Ihr mir denn zum RAM testen empfehlen ?


----------



## laurens (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Memtest86+


----------



## Arkogei (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

So heute ein anderer BluScreen:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    50
  BCP1:    FFFFFA8C03769A38
  BCP2:    0000000000000000
  BCP3:    FFFFF80002C46091
  BCP4:    0000000000000005
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\011110-21777-01.dmp
  C:\Users\*Benutzername*\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-50809-0.sysdata.xml



RAM-Test wird bald nachgereicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



> Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
> C:\Windows\Minidump\011110-21777-01.dmp



Schon mal die Minidump mit Bluescreen View ausgelesen?
Evtl. kommt man damit der Ursache einen Schritt näher? (Sofern nicht schon der RAM als Schuldiger ausgemacht werden kann.)


----------



## eUncle (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

teste das ganze doch erstmal mit einem riegel - dann lässte memtest schön in ruhe durchlaufen

...ocing?


----------



## Arkogei (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



eUncle schrieb:


> ...ocing?



Nein.

Hier mal der heutige Bluescreen (bringt es überhaupt was wenn ich jedesmal den neuen poste ?):

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    50
  BCP1:    FFFFFCA005AD5000
  BCP2:    0000000000000000
  BCP3:    FFFFF80002F6C45B
  BCP4:    0000000000000007
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\011210-19999-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Johannes\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-37253-0.sysdata.xml



Könnte es sein, dass das was damit zu tun hat, dass ich schon länger mal meine alte Festplatte intern per SATA angeschlossen habe und die jetzt nicht mehr dran ist, wobei wenn die dran ist gehts auch nicht...


----------



## eUncle (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

wenn du darauf keine systemdateien hattest (was nicht normal wäre ;P), dann hat das nichts damit zu tun...

teste doch bitte mal deine RAMs durch - ein riegel nach dem andern


----------



## Arkogei (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



eUncle schrieb:


> wenn du darauf keine systemdateien hattest (was nicht normal wäre ;P), dann hat das nichts damit zu tun...
> 
> teste doch bitte mal deine RAMs durch - ein riegel nach dem andern



Auf der externen war halt noch vista installiert, hab aber nicht von der gebootet.

Die RAM Riegel gehn beide. Es gehen auch alle zusammen. Auch wenn ich mehrmals hoch und runterfahr ABER wenn ich dann morgen wieder anmach kommt dann erstmal 3mal der BlueScreen bevors dann geht.


----------



## RuXeR (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hast du die Riegel mal in die beiden anderen Slots gesteckt?


----------



## eUncle (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

hier spricht erstmal niemand vom hoch- und runterfahren, sondern ob die du die riegel wirklich ausgiebig mit memtest getestet hast - ein riegel, alle slots durch, nächster riegel, alle slots durch...

falls ich das jetzt anders aufgenommen habe, sorry 

hast du noch ne hdd daheim, auf der du schnell ein anderes windoof installieren kannst?!


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



> Hier mal der heutige Bluescreen (bringt es überhaupt was wenn ich jedesmal den neuen poste ?):



Die Bluescreenmeldung alleine bringt nicht viel. Viel mehr würde es bringen, wenn du die memory.dmp auslesen würdest, dadurch kommt man der Ursache des Bluescreens eher auf den Grund.

Um diese Auszuwerten, brauchst du das Debugging Tool for Windows -Link zur 64-bit Version-
(einfacher gehts mit dem bereits verlinkten Tool Bluescreenview...aber ich mach mal weiter mit der Anleitung zum Debugging Tool).

Nach der Installation findest du im Programmverzeichnis die 'Debugging Tools for Windows'. Hier befindet sich die Datei windbg.exe, diese starten (bei Win7 als Administrator starten).
Der Debugger muss zunächst noch verschiedene Informationen über installierte Patches, SPs, Treiber, etc., bekommen. Dies macht er eigenständig...einfach warten.
Dann auf Files -> Symbol File Path und in das kleine Fenster folgenden Befehl eingeben (paste&copy):

SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information

einen Haken bei 'Reload' (sofern es nicht ausgegraut ist) und OK drücken. Jetzt können alle notwendigen Informationen zum Debuggen von MS geladen werden, das geschieht automatisch.
Anschließend über Files, das Speicherabbild für den Debugger öffnen: Files -> Open Crash Dump
Memory.dmp auswählen und öffnen.
Im letzten Schritt in die untere Befehlszeile "!analyze –v" eingeben und Entertaste drücken.

Der Debugger werkelt dann etwas und nach kurzer wird als Ausgabe eine eindeutige Zuweisung der Datei, die den Bluescreens hervorgerufen hat, gegeben. 

Den Text der Auswertung kannst du dann uns dann erst mal posten.


----------



## Arkogei (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also das Debugging Tool geht nicht ("Dieses Installationsoaket wird auf dieser Plattform nicht unterstützt."). Habs mal mit dem Bluescreenview gemacht:

==================================================
Dump File         : 011210-19999-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12.01.2010 15:28:33
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffca0`05ad5000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02f6c45b
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\minidump\011210-19999-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Du hast doch Win7 64bit!? Und hast du 64-bit Version von dem Debugger heruntergeladen? Sollte eigentlich gehen.

Nun gut. Als Ursache wird nach der Bluescreen-View Auswertung -Caused By Driver- die ntoskrnl.exe benannt. Dies kann vor u.a. durch den RAM verusacht werden.

Bitte poste doch mal ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter: Mainboard, Memory und SPD), um zu sehen, wie dein RAM im System angebunden ist.


----------



## Arkogei (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hier sind die Screenshots von CPU Z.
Ach ja seit neuestem kommt meist kein Bluscreen mehr sondern, beim ersten Hochfahren, sieht man dann nur den Mauszeiger und sonst nichts. Beim zweiten Hochfahren gehts dann.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Stelle mal im Bios im "Cell Menü" -> "DRAM Timing Mode" auf "Manuell".
In der darauf wählbaren "Advance DRAM Configuration" den "CH1/ CH2 1T/2T Memory Timing" auf "[2N]" stellen.
Einstellungen speichern und neu starten.

p.s. Ein Glück! Du hast ein P55-GD65! In deinem Startpost schreibst du, dass du ein MSI P66 GD 65 hast. Ich war schon stark am Zweifeln mit mir, was das denn für ein Board ist.


----------



## Arkogei (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

OK, hab ich gemacht, werde dann mal schaun obs jetzt gescheit läuft. Nur mal so aus Interesse, was habe ich da jetzt geändert, und des schon bei beiden RAM Riegeln machen, oder ?
Gut das du mich dearauf hinweist, habs sofort geändert.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Sorry, das hätte ich gleich dazu schreiben können. Ich vergesse als, meine Gedanken dann auch aufzuschreiben.
Die Bluescreens bzw. die Bluescreenmeldungen treten häufig auch in Verbindung mit RAM Problemen auf. Ursache muss aber nicht zwangsläufig ein defekter RAM sein. Oftmals gibt es Probleme zwischen Board und RAM.
Die Einstellung 1T bzw 2T gibt die Command Rate an. Die Command Rate ist die Wartezeit die anfällt, sobald der Controller auf eine Bank innerhalb des Speicherchips zugreift. 1T ist zwar schneller als 2T, allerdings kann es vorkommen, dass der Speicher in der AUTO Einstellung hier Probleme bekommt. Die Einstellung auf 2T [2N] soll die Command Rate "entspannen" und so aufdecken, ob dies Ursache deines Problems ist.
Sollte es mit dieser Einstellung funktionieren, gibt es die Möglichkeit, die RAM Einstellungen manuell im Bios einzustellen (Latenzen, Spannung, Frequenz) um den RAM wieder mit 1T laufen zu lassen.
Ob du durch die Einstellung 2T Performanceeinbußen hinzunehmen sind, kann (falls es nur mit 2T läuft) gerne noch kontrovers diskutiert werden...

Die Einstellung für beide Riegel vornehmen.


----------



## Arkogei (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also dass mit auf 2 umstellen funktioniert auch nicht.

Hier mal die beiden neuen BluescreenView "Dateien":

==================================================
Dump File         : 011510-20748-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15.01.2010 12:55:10
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`02d1792b
Parameter 3       : fffff880`031b6238
Parameter 4       : fffff880`031b5a90
Caused By Driver  : serial.sys
Caused By Address : serial.sys+e414
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\minidump\011510-20748-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================


==================================================
Dump File         : 011510-21372-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15.01.2010 12:52:11
Bug Check String  : CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000f4
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`05a0eb30
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`05a0ee10
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02f98240
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\minidump\011510-21372-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ok. Hast du den Rat von eUncle schon befolgt und die RAMs mit Memtest86+ getestet?
Am besten den Test immer nur mit einem Riegel machen.


----------



## Gigolo09 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

hallo leute habe ein derbes problem

habe mir einen neuen i5-750 gekauft und ein Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2, P55 Sockel 1156 mit einen G.skill 4GB KIT RipJaws PC3-10667 DDR3- 1333 CL7 RH.

Jetzt wollte ich windows 7 installieren es funktioniert bis zum Button installation wenn ich da drauf gedrückt habe fängt es an zu installieren und bekommt nach einer minute eine BLUESCREEN.

Ich hatte Windows 7 erfolgreich an einem anderen pc installiert und die festplatte dann wieder bei mir eingebaut.... 
alles angeschlossen und dann den pc hochgefahren der pc fährt hoch bis zum windows zeichen und dann startet er automatisch wieder neu und das die ganze zeit wieder wenn man ihn nicht abschaltet !!?!?!?!?!?!


ich bitte um eure hilfe 

lg


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Memtest 86+ runterladen und Speicher testen.

Wenn der in Ordnung würde ich auf Treiberprobleme tippen.

Oder eine der Komponenten ist kaputt.


----------



## Arkogei (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Das mit Memtest 86+ funktioniert irgendwie nicht.
Kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:  

cannot open cd driver FDC0000 
SHCD33A cannot load

Habs mindestens 3 mal neu auf CD gebrannt und 2mal runtergeladen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



Arkogei schrieb:


> Das mit Memtest 86+ funktioniert irgendwie nicht.
> Kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> cannot open cd driver FDC0000
> ...




Mit welchem PC? Dem der Probleme macht oder ein anderer?


----------



## Arkogei (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Mit welchem PC? Dem der Probleme macht oder ein anderer?



Mit dem der Probleme macht.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Was für ein DVD-Laufwerk ist es? SATA oder IDE?
Wenn SATA, wie ist es im Bios am Controller angebunden? AHCI oder IDE. Hier mal auf IDE umstellen.
Aber Achtung, hängt dein DVD-Laufwerk auf den SATA INTEL-Ports 1-6 (wie die Festplatten), werden auch die Festplatten auf IDE umgestellt. Daher am Besten das DVD Laufwerk auf den Jmicron-Controller hängen (SATA-Port 7) und den Jmicron Controller im Bios auf IDE einstellen.


----------



## Arkogei (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also ich habs des Laufwerk (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SH-B083L bulk) mal and den Port 7 angeschlossen davor 2 oder 3). Wo im BIOS kann ich den auf IDE umstellen, wenn ich auf den Port gehe wo des Laufwerk angezeigt wird, steht da nur Device: ATAPI CD ROM und drunter der Name.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Das würde schon mal dafür sprechen, dass das Laufwerk auf Port 7 (Jmicron) als IDE-Laufwerk angesprochen wird. 
Die Einstellung IDE ist für optische Laufwerke dann besser, wenn (bzw. weil) auf der Einstellung AHCI unter Umständen die Laufwerke nicht korrekt laufen.
Hast du die Memtest-CD jetzt mal probiert?
Die entsprechende Einstellung findest du bei "Integrated Peripherals" -> "On-Chip Ata Devices" -> Der Onchip SATA Controller müsste da auf "Enabled" stehen und der darunter liegende Eintrag "RAID-Mode" auf "IDE".


----------



## Arkogei (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Stimmt alles überein, aber mit der einen CD gings nicht, wieder die Gleicher Fehlermeldung. Werde morgen noch die andern CDs probieren. Welches Programm könnte ic denn noch benutzen, wenns gar nicht geht ?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hast du die aktuelle Version gezogen? Auf der Homepage gibt es auch noch Versionen für USB-Stick (der muss mit FAT formatiert sein), oder für Floppy. Falls es gar nicht gehen will.


----------



## eUncle (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

hast du nicht die möglichkeit, das ganze auf einem anderen system runterzuladen und ordentlich zu brennen?!
was genau nutzt du denn für eine cd? probiers einfach mal mit'ner live-cd (linux), da ist memtest meistens auch dabei (bsp: ubuntu)...


----------



## Arkogei (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hab eine Computerbild "Notfall" CD bei mir gefunden und da war Memtest 86+ v 2.01 drauf und der hat keine Fehler gefunden.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Schau bitte im Bios mal nach, mit welcher Frequenz der RAM angebunden ist.
Laut CPU-Z läufter er mit 1377 etwas über seiner Spezifikation.
Sollte im Bios (Cell Menü) ebenfalls diese leichte Übertaktung drin sein. Senke die RAM-Frequenz (Memory Ratio).

Edit: ebenfalls die DRAM Voltage auf die Herstellerangabe fix im Bios einstellen.


----------



## Arkogei (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Im BIOS warns 1370 Mhz. Bei der Memory Ratio kann man aber nur 4 oder 5 usw. einstellen, was dann entweder 1096 Mhz oder 1370 Mhz zur Folge hat. Kann man da auch noch 1333 Mhz einstellen ? Die DRAM Voltage ist schon auf Herstellerangabe 1,5 V).


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Wie sieht es aus, wenn du auf 1096 stellst? Immer noch Bluescreens?

Edit: Wie ist bei dir der Referenztakt der cpu eingestellt? Default oder hast du den verändert?


----------



## Arkogei (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, wenn du auf 1096 stellst? Immer noch Bluescreens?
> 
> Edit: Wie ist bei dir der Referenztakt der cpu eingestellt? Default oder hast du den verändert?



Zu Bluescreen kann ich noch nichts sagen, da diese komischerweise immer erst am nächsten Tag auftaucht. An den CPU Einstellungen habe ich nicht herumgespielt.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Wenn der Bluescreen erst am nächsten Tag auftaucht...was ist dann der Unterschied zum laufenden Tag?
Trennst du den PC übernacht vom Stromnetz? (per Steckdosenleiste oder ähnliches?)
Wenn ja, lass mal den PC über Nacht am Netz und schau, ob der Bluescreen am nächsten Tag immer noch auftritt. Wenn er nicht mehr auftritt, könnte es auch am NT liegen.


----------



## eUncle (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

jup, lass doch einfach mal über nacht memtest laufen - wenn er dann am nächsten tag immer noch kein fehler aufweisen konnte, reboot (nicht ausschalten - wie simpel schon beschrieben hat) und ganz normal mit arbeiten...


----------



## Arkogei (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also heute wieder Bluescreen aber BluescreenView zeigt an 0 Crashes (bei den Screens stand aber auch keine "Datei" dran). Der PC ist immer am Netz (aber halt aus). Der ist erst wieder funktionsfähig, wenn ich ihn hochfahre der Bluescreen kommt und er dann ein paar mal neu hochfährt. Dann trenn ich ihn vom Netz (Netzschalter am NT) und dann gehts.


----------



## eUncle (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

sprich nach dem bluescreen kannst ihn vor netztrennung gar nicht wieder erneut starten? ...wenn dann noch die board-leds blinken hört sich das doch eher nach failsafe an?! O_o


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast ein anderes NT einzubauen (anderer PC oder von einem Freund), würde ich das auf jeden Fall mal testen.


----------



## Arkogei (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



eUncle schrieb:


> sprich nach dem bluescreen kannst ihn vor netztrennung gar nicht wieder erneut starten? ...wenn dann noch die board-leds blinken hört sich das doch eher nach failsafe an?! O_o



Doch das schon, aber da startet er halt von selbst immer neu und erst wenn ich ihn vom Netz getrennt hab, komm ich in den Anmeldebildschirm.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Trat der Bluescreen jetzt mit der verminderten RAM Frequenz auf?
Noch mal zu den "krummen" Frequenzzahlen, was/wie ist denn bei dir im Bios der Referenztakt eingestellt?


----------



## Arkogei (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hab mal das BIOS abfotografiert. Könnte es etwas damit Advanced Host Controller Interface ? Wikipedia zu tun haben ? Unten steht 





> Für Windows Vista und Windows 7 muss, falls das System im IDE-Modus installiert wurde, dazu erst ein Schlüssel in der Windows Registry geändert werden[1], da sonst ein Blue Screen auftritt.


Nur weiß ich nicht ob ichs im IDE Modus installiert hab, eigentlich hab gar nichts eingestellt . Die Festplatte wird im Geräte Manager unter Laufwerke angezeigt


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Stell mal die CPU Base Frequenz auf 133. Aktuell steht es auf 137. Dadurch wird die CPU und der QPI übertaktet (zwar nicht sonderlich viel, aber schau ma mal). Außerdem sind dann sind auch die "krummen" RAM - Frequenzen weg.

Das Speichertiming steht im Bios bei 9-9-9-24. Stelle die Werte fest ein, erhöhe den letzten Wert jedoch um eine Stufe.

Mit dem Host Controller hat das nichts zu tun. Das Problem würde nur auftreten, wenn du im IDE installiert und nachträglich auf AHCI umgestellt hättest. Der Bluecreen würde dann bei jedem Start auftreten. Windows würde ohne Änderung der Registry (Aktivierung der AHCI-Treiber) nicht starten.


----------



## gIFFTy (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

cpu ratio 20? O.O krass ^^

mein windoof schmeisst mir auch bluescreens um die ohren wenn ich dem prozessor nicht genug spannung zukommen lasse.
soll heißen: wenn ich auf standartspannung um 200 mhz hochgehe ist mein system schon nichtmehr stabil. (hab meinen e5200 momentan auf 3,8 ghz bei 1,48 volt (standart wär 1,2 volt))
wenn ich bei dem takt auch nur um 0,05 volt runter gehe ist der nicht mehr stabil.
vielleicht liegts daran... muss aber nicht


----------



## Arkogei (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Stell mal die CPU Base Frequenz auf 133. Aktuell steht es auf 137. Dadurch wird die CPU und der QPI übertaktet (zwar nicht sonderlich viel, aber schau ma mal). Außerdem sind dann sind auch die "krummen" RAM - Frequenzen weg.
> 
> Das Speichertiming steht im Bios bei 9-9-9-24. Stelle die Werte fest ein, erhöhe den letzten Wert jedoch um eine Stufe.



Hab ich alles gemacht, RAM läuft jetzt auch endlich mi 1333 Mhz und Speichertiming hab ich auch auf 9-9-9-25 gestellt.  Bring aber auch nichts heute wieder Blusescreen.


==================================================
Dump File         : 012210-19765-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22.01.2010 12:58:04
Bug Check String  : CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000f4
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`06b26b30
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`06b26e10
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02fe1240
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\minidump\012210-19765-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ist es immer noch so, dass es nach mehrfachem Start dann problemlos läuft?
-> Hast du evtl. ein anderes NT dass du testen könntest (Bekannter oder von einem anderen PC?

Kannst du uns noch die restlichen Bioseinstellungen des Cell Menüs posten?


----------



## Arkogei (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ist es immer noch so, dass es nach mehrfachem Start dann problemlos läuft?
> -> Hast du evtl. ein anderes NT dass du testen könntest (Bekannter oder von einem anderen PC?
> 
> Kannst du uns noch die restlichen Bioseinstellungen des Cell Menüs posten?



Nach mehrfachem Start ja, manchmal ist es so das nachdem das Windows Logo erschienen ist, der Mauszeiger kommt aber der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt und sich der Mauszeiger auch nicht bewegen lässt, dann kommt der Bluescreen und dann nach erneutem Hochfahren gehts.

Anderes Netzteil kann ich testen aber dauert noch, weil der "Spender" grad krank ist.
Bestell mir bald ne neue Grafikkarte, wenns an der liegt, werd ichs posten 

Hier die BIOS Einstellungen:


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Denke nicht, dass es an der Graka liegt. Mittlerweile habe ich eher das NT in Verdacht.

Die Bios Einstellungen sehen soweit eigentlich in Ordnung aus. Das meißte steht zwar auf AUTO, da aber nicht übertaktet wird, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein. Außer die Einstellung "OC GENIE OPERATION", die solltest du mal testweise auf "DISABLE" stellen.

Bitte auch noch mal einen CPU-Z Screenshot vom Reiter "CPU".


----------



## Arkogei (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hier der CPU Z Shot


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hättest du noch einen unter Last (ohne abgesenkten Multi)?


----------



## Arkogei (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hier mal nach 5 Volllast unter Prime 95.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



> Einstellung "OC GENIE OPERATION", die solltest du mal testweise auf "DISABLE" stellen



schon getestet?

Prime95 und Furmark laufen auf deinem System problemlos?


----------



## Arkogei (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> schon getestet?
> 
> Prime95 und Furmark laufen auf deinem System problemlos?



Zum testn, muss ich ja immer einen Tag warten (kann das irgendeinen Grund haben, ich mein des is doch nich normal, dass ein Problem nur einmal am Tag auftaucht, dann nicht mehr und dann erst am nächsten Tag wieder).

Prime 95 und Furmark laufen bisher problemlos (nach ein paar Minuten CPU: ca. 50°C und GPU ca. 70°C). Nach einer Stunde Furmark und Prime 95 läuft alles immer noch ganz normal (CPU: 55°C; GPU: 80°C).


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

OK. Berichte, wenn du lange genug gewartet hast. Ein paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Bios bleiben uns noch. Wobei das NT als Ursache für mich immer mehr wahrscheinlich wird.



> kann das irgendeinen Grund haben, ich mein des is doch nich normal, dass ein Problem nur einmal am Tag auftaucht, dann nicht mehr und dann erst am nächsten Tag wieder



Ursache des Problems kann am NT liegen. Deswegen habe ich auch gefragt, ob du ein anderes (von der Leistung vergleichbares) NT testen kannst.


----------



## Arkogei (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Was auch immer häufiger passiert, ist dass gar kein Bluescreen kommt, sondern der Bildschirm beim Hochfahren einfach schwarz bleibt, oder nur der Mauszeiger erscheint, den ich aber nicht bewegen kann.   Kann man das mit dem Netzteil nicht mit irgendeinem Programm überprüfen, oder irgendwas am Netzteil erkennen ? Ein anderes Netzteil werde ich wahrscheinlich noch diese Woche organisieren können.

Hier mal ein HW Monitor Screenshoot im idle:


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

hallo arkogei.

ein tip: 
windows updates deinstallieren.


gruß
muffin


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Falls dein BlackScreen der gleiche ist, mit dem sich schon zig andere Betroffene herumgeärgert haben: Klick!. Würde aber erst mal das andere NT abwarten.

Der HW Monitor Screenshot ist leider nicht tauglich. Laut diesem läuft über deine 12V Leitung gerade mal 1,41V. Da dürfte eigentlich gar nichts mehr gehen.
Da der PC aber läuft, wird es wohl ein Auslesefehler des Tools sein.
Schätze mal, dass unter Last auch nicht mehr angezeigt wird.



> Ein anderes Netzteil werde ich wahrscheinlich noch diese Woche organisieren können.


Weißt du schon, was das für ein NT ist?


----------



## Arkogei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ein tip:
> windows updates deinstallieren.



Dürfte ich fragen warum, hört sich für mich nich unbedingt logisch an.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

a) ein system dienst wurde bei dir gequetscht (0x000000f4)...heufige ursache...windows updates.
b) das selbe problem hatte ich schonmal behandelt.. ich habe die windows updates gelöscht und beim nächsten neustart kam windows wieder zu sich.
c) spreche meistens aus erfahrung. 


gruß
muffin


----------



## Arkogei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Aber danach schon wieder installieren, oder ?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

hallo nochmal.

nein..nach der deinstallation erstmal nicht.
beachte bitte das alle updates runtermüssen.


----------



## Arkogei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also habe automatische Updates ausgemacht und alle Updates gelöscht, nur dass sich ein paar nicht löschen lassen.

So und was jetzt ? Ich würde:

1. Neustarten
2. Updates wieder auf automatisch
3. Updates herunterladen und neustarten

Wäre das so richtig ?

Hier die Updates, die ich nicht löschen kann:
Die für Office reagieren weder auf Rechtsklick noch auf Entf und Silverlight leiß sich grad auf einmal ohne Murren löschen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

mhh ich hab doch gesagt gehabt erstmal keine updates.

allso wie gesagt erstmal keine updates...und am besten wir unterbinden die automatische updates.
das geht ganz einfach >> start  >> und dan auf die suchleiste übergehen und "services.msc" tippen und enter...
anschließend "windows updates" suchen und dienst deaktivieren und beenden.

und dan müsstest du auf c:\windows\servicing\packages gehen und mir ein screenshot von den office packages/updates machen...aber so das ich den vollen datei namen sehen kan...bs. flugz << falsch...flugzeug << richtig.   
und wen möglich das bild auf auf jpg format speichern.


----------



## Arkogei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden, Updates habe ich keine installiert. Das oben war mehr eine Frage. Automatische Updates habe ich schon unterbunden. 
In dem Ordner Packages sind 438 Elemente, ich hab erstmal einen Screenshoot gemacht, wenn du alles brauchst, werden die natürlich nachgeliefert.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

...kein problem.

aber ich brauch die stellen da wo es mit "package" losgeht.
halte ausschau nach KB967642 das ist nen office update und genau von den dingern brauch ich den screen.


----------



## Arkogei (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also heute, ist der PC beim Windows Logo hängengeblieben, aber danach ging er dann.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

mmh allso besteht das problem weiterhin oder giebt es ne besserung...oder was ist jetzt genau passiert.





Arkogei schrieb:


> Also heute, ist der PC beim Windows Logo hängengeblieben, aber danach ging er dann.


 

ps: die office updates müssen auch noch runter...
das müssen wir dan über die konsole machen...aber ich brauch erst mal den screen für die office packages.


----------



## GI_GameOver (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Moinsen zusammen,

bei mir bestand auch ein Problem mit der ntoskrnkl.exe, ich hatte Blue Screens on mass, mal mehr und mal weniger.
Meine erste Vermutung bezog sich auf ein Treiberproblem, was sich nach einem neu aufsetzen von Win7 nicht bestätigte, die Blue Screens blieben
Aber manchmal liegt so ein Problem an einer ganz banalen Sache.
Ich habe dann bei meinem Rechner sämtliche Steckkontakte geprüft und siehe da, meine Graka war nicht 100% tig im Slot drin.
Meine Möhre rennt nun wieder seit 2 Tagen problemlos und ich hoffe das das auch so bleibt.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle @Arkogei mal alle Steckkontakte überprüfen, schaden kann es ja nicht und vielleicht hast du ja auch so ein Erfolgserlebnis wie ich. 


Wünsch dir viel Glück
GI_GameOver


----------



## Blacky92 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hi,
habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Der Rechner bringt nach dem Windows Logo in anscheinend nicht eindeutig festzulegenden Abständen Bluescreens und MUSS dann über die Systemwiederherstellung "repariert" werden.
das ist echt nervig. (win 7 ultimate 64bit)

Nein Neuinstallation vom Windows brachte mir keinen erfolg und auch das 100e male neu installieren von Treibern und deren Upüdates hatte keinen Effekt.
Habe jetzt Die windows Updates deinstalliert und auch alle Stecker überprüft und dennoch hatte ich grade wieder so nen scheiß bluescreen!

Hier ist die Problemsignatur(wenns jmd. was sagt) :

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    74
  BCP1:    0000000000000002
  BCP2:    FFFFF880027D4B20
  BCP3:    0000000000000002
  BCP4:    FFFFFFFFC000014D
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\010109-63492-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Blacky\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-77641-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Highlights - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt




Hoffe sehr das mir jmd. helfen kann... das macht mich Wahnsinnig!


PS: das mit dem NT scheidet bei mir glaube ich aus da er eig. bis grade eben vor dem Neustart gelaufen ist also auch nicht lange aus war oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## Arkogei (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ...kein problem.
> 
> aber ich brauch die stellen da wo es mit "package" losgeht.
> halte ausschau nach KB967642 das ist nen office update und genau von den dingern brauch ich den screen.



Sorry, aber ich finds einfach nicht. Weder was mit Office noch was mit KB oder der Zahl. Und Package steht bei jedem am Ende dran. Könntest du mir nich den genauen Dateinamen geben (müsste doch überall gleich sein), dass ich den eindach nur in Suche eingebe. Die Abtsürze bestehen weiterhin, sind aber fast immer anders. Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass das Problem irgendwann mal durch ein Update gelöst wird ?


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Wenn dein Problem durch einen Softwarekonflikt, bedingt durch Windows, hervorgerufen wird, dann besteht eine Chance.
Wenn es durch einen sonstigen Treiberkonflikt, oder durch die Hardware (Defekt, Inkompatiblität) hervorgerufen wird, dann nicht.
Für die zweite Variante spricht: 





> Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe


Die Ursache dieses Fehlers kann aber sehr vielschichtig sein.
Die Tatsache, dass es jedoch nur beim "ersten" Starten vorkommt und nach ein-zwei Neustarts Problemlos funktioniert, lässt mich eher auf ein Stromversorgungsproblem schließen. Daher würde ich es mit einem anderen (von der Leistung vergleichbares) NT versuchen.
Da es aber keine Sicherheit gibt, dass es tatsächlich daran liegt, würde ich nicht gleich eins kaufen.

@Blacky92: Lies mal die Minidump aus (Anleitung findest du in dem Thread). Und bei den Bluescreens ist auch die genaue BS-Stop-Meldung interessant, die auch dazu schreiben. Wäre aber vielleicht besser, wenn wir dies in einem extra Thread behandeln? Sonst wirds hier etwas unübersichtlich. Wenn du einen extra Thread aufmachst, kannst du den Thread-Link hier noch mal reinposten.


----------



## Arkogei (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ein vergleichbares (von der Watt Anzahl her) hätte ich nicht zur Verfügung. Nur 250W, 350W oder 400W. Vielleicht lass ichs auch einfach mal von nem Computerladen durchchecken oder von hardwareversand (habs da gekauft).


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Bin jetzt eher zufällig auf die bzw. eine mögliche Ursache deines Problems gestoßen.
Und zwar gibt es immer häufiger Probleme mit den G.Skill RAMS in Bezug auf den "ersten" Start -Coldboot Bug -.
eigenartiges problem mit gskill f3-12800cl7d - Forum de Luxx
P7P55D Kaltstart Problem die 2te - Forum de Luxx
Asus P7P55D + Ripjaw DDR3-2000 (F3-16000CL9D) - GSKILL TECH FORUM
F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH 4GB (2X2) Memory Problems - GSKILL TECH FORUM
NOTFALL!!! wie viel pin anschluss für core i5 - Seite 2 - Forum de Luxx

schätze mal, dass bei dir anderer RAM die erhoffte Lösung bringen wird. Hast du auf deinen Rams noch Garantie?


----------



## Arkogei (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Garantie hab ich noch. Wenn ich die RAMs einschicken sollte, kann ich mein Netzteil ja auch gleich mal mit einschicken. Bloß wäre es mir lieber wenn ich das nicht müsste, gerade jetzt während der BC2 Beta


----------



## Blacky92 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

So... habe jetzt das neue Thema erstellt wie empfohlen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ge-bluescreens-nach-windows-logo-win-7-a.html

Ich nutze auch den G-Skill Ram aber bei mir ist das wenn der Bluescreen kommt immer da also auch nach dem 10. Neustart und selbst im Abgesichtern Modus.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ich würde das NT erst mal nicht mitschicken. Wenn es tatsächlich am RAM liegt, ist das NT in Ordnung.
Auch hier wieder die Frage, kennst du jemand, der ddr3 RAM hat? Zum testen...


----------



## Arkogei (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Nein, ich kenne niemanden mit DDR3 RAM. Könnte ich wenn der RAM 2 "weg" ist einen DDR2 RAM einsetzen bis der DDR3 wieder da ist ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Nein kannst du nicht der passt nicht und wenn du es mit Gewalt versuchst machst du das Mainboard kaputt.


----------



## Arkogei (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hab mal den RAM in die anderen Slots gesteckt. Das geht gar nicht, piept 2mal und des wars und dann tut ers nochmal versuchen usw., steht aner glaube ich auch im Handbuch, dass wenn man nur 2 Riegel reinbaut, die in die schwarzen RAM Bäne stecken soll.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Mach einen Test. Gehe beim "ersten" anschalten direkt ins Bios und lasse die RAMs "warmlaufen". Warte einen Weile (keine Ahnung, vielleicht 5 min) und starte dann erst das Betriebssystem. Wenn es dann funzt, wird es wohl der Coldbootbug der G.Skills sein.


----------



## Arkogei (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also nachdem ich heute mal so 10 Minuten im BIOS gewartet habe, gings danach sofort. Werde es morgen mal ohne "Aufwärmen" versuchen und wenns dann nicht geht, kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass mein RAM kaputt ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Kaputt ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Auf jeden Fall aber Mangelbehaftet und ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Sollte ich den gleichen RAM nehmen, oder sollte ich, da ich schonmal die Möglichkeit habe, einen anderen RAM nehmen? Die RAMs sind ja grad ganz schön teuer (hab die RipJaws 30€ billiger gekauft als die grad kosten).


----------



## goseph (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hey Jungs,
erstmal vielen Dank wie Ihr Euch hier so einbringt! Sau stark!
Habe einem Bekannten einen PC zusammengebaut. Er hat genau das selbe Problem.

Hier Die Komponenten:
- *4GB-Kit GEIL* Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9
- *Cougar* Power *400Watt*, 
- Gigabyte *GA-H55M-UD2H*, Intel H55, mATX, DDR3, PCI-Express
- Intel Core *i5-750* Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
- WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS
- DVD-Brenner: LG GH22LS50 Retail und LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II

Ich nutze gar keine extra Grafikkarte sondern Onboard vom Mainboard.
Auch sonst ist keine andere Karte gesteckt.

*Auffällig* hier: ich habe GEIL Ram verbaucht. Du jedoch G.Skill.
Trotzdem das gleiche Problem.
Hängt vielleicht mit dem i5-750 inkl. integriertem Grafikchip zusammen?
Unsere Komponenten unterscheiden sich ja sonst. Anderes Mainboard, anderer Ram.
Vielleicht passen dem Board auch die 1333mhz nicht?
Welche Ram sonst probieren wenns weder G.Skill noch GEIL tut?
*Ist es da wirklich der RAM?*

*Hier noch 10 Seiten zum Thema Cold Boot Bug:*
http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=225&pageNo=10
Bei dem einen hilft ein Bios-Update, beim anderen der Wechsel des RAMs.

Der PC hat auch Win7 64-bit installiert (Home Premium, auch SB).

Könntest du mal *Win7 32-Bit ausprobieren?* (die Lizenz zählt ja auch für 32bit)

Komplett neuinstalliert hattest Du schon? Treiber / Software Probleme ausgeschlossen (gleich nach Neuinstallation das Problem)?

Kannst du bitte mal die oder das *DVD-Laufwerk abziehen*? Hab im Netz gelesen, dass das jemanden geholfen hat.

*Das hier hat noch jemanden geholfen (Thema Cold Boot Bug):*
"PCIx , welcher nur mit 4 Lanes angeschlossen ist auf "4x" statt  "Auto" im BIOS (Cell Menü)stellen.
Problem sollte damit behoben sein."

Ich komme leider nicht dazu das alles beim Bekannten auszuprobieren. Erst ab dem 13.2.

Halte uns bitte unbedingt auf dem laufenden!

1000 Dank und beste Grüße, Goseph


----------



## Arkogei (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Werde ich alles mal ausprobieren. Bluescreens haut er weiter raus. Als erstes werde ich mal den RAM umtauschen. Das mit dem Bluescreen war ziemlich am Anfang, weiß aber nicht mehr obs wirklich von Anfang an war. Windwos neuinstallieren, geht schlecht, weil ich keine externe Festplatte hab, die genung freien Speicherplatz hat um eine Sicherung aufzunehmen und ALLES neuzuinstallieren, da hab ich echt nicht die Nerven zu, des wäre das Letzte was ich ausprobieren würde.


----------



## goseph (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Es sollte auch ein Bios-Update für dein Board geben. Das wäre bei mir der erste und einfachste Schritt der vielleicht schon zum Erfolg führt?!

Wie gesagt: unbedingt auf dem laufenden halten!

DANKE und Grüße


----------



## Arkogei (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Wie gut ist denn das Live Update ? Trau mich nicht so recht da "rumzuspielen".


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Das von goseph vorgeschlagene Bios-Update ist eine sehr gut Idee...wundere mich, dass ich das noch nicht vorgeschlagen habe...
Vermutlich, weil der RAM an sich ja stabil läuft, nur halt beim ersten einschalten nicht...



> Changelog für die neueste Bios-Version
> - Update CPU micro code.
> - Update NB module.
> - Update M-Flash module.
> ...


 
Lade dir die neueste Biosversion von MSI herunter (Version 1.6, bei dir ist noch die Version 1.3 drauf). Bios Update aber lieber nicht mit dem Live-Update Tool. Sondern lieber (sicherer) über das Bios selbst Updaten (M-Flash). Dazu brauchst du nur einen USB Stick (Fat32 formatiert) und die Bios-Datei von MSI. Mehr dazu ist in deinem Motherboardhandbuch beschrieben. Falls du dazu noch Fragen hast, einfach stellen.


----------



## Arkogei (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Das mit dem BIOS Update werde ich machen. 
Heute habe ich auf gosephs Rat mal das Laufwerk beim Systemstart abgezogen und bis zum Passwort eingeben bin ich auch beim ersten(!) Start gekommen, aber dann kam eine Fehlermeldung LogoUI oder so, war leider zu schnell weg ums zu fotografieren. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher (aber nicht 100%ig), dass da auch schon mal war, als des Laufwerk dran war.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Berichte dann, ob das Bios Update Besserung bringt.


----------



## Arkogei (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

In dem Handbuch ist keine Anleitung.
Wenn es nicht zu viele Umstände macht würde ich mich über eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung sehr freuen. Im Internet habe ich nur Anleitungen gefunden, wo man "mehr" braucht als einen USB Stick.
Bin bei sowas einfach lieber vorsichtig.

edit: Die Anleitungen im Internet waren glaube ich veraltet. Also müsste ich nur das Update auf den Stick tun und dann im BIOS auf M-Flash gehen oder ?


----------



## klyer (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

hast du dir möglichkeit mal ne andere hdd auszuprobieren?

nen kumpel hat auch z.Z. das gleiche Problem 
ich hab ihm jetzt geraten, nachdem er die ramriegel von mir ausprobiert hatte, das er sich halt ne neue hdd zulegen soll, weil die alte auch wieder 5 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Kapitel 3-27 in deinem Mobo-Handbuch (M-Flash).
Eine etwas aufwändigere Anleitung (Schritt für Schritt) findest du hier: Klick!.
Die Anleitung im Handbuch ist auch Schritt für Schritt. Sogar mit einem Diagramm anschaulich bebildert.

Lies dir das erst einmal in Ruhe durch. Falls du Fragen hast...


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hi Arkogei, ich melde mich jetzt noch mal, da ich ein weiteren Lösungsansatz habe.
Hatte einen identischen Fall jetzt selbst, und dort war des Rätsels Lösung, dass der i5-750 beim ersten Start zu wenig Leistung bekam. Sprich, nach Anbringung des 8-pin Power Kabels zur Stromversorgung der CPU, startete und lief alles einwandfrei, auch beim "ersten" Start.
Mit nur 4-pin Stromversorgung kamen beim ersten Start die Bluescreens! Dieser Fehler war auch reproduzierbar. Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass 4 pin für den i5-750 ausreicht...

Schau bitte mal nach, bzw. sage mir, ob du nur 4pin oder auch den zusätzlichen 4pin (also zusammen 8pin) Stecker am Mobo hängen hast.


----------



## Arkogei (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Stimmt du hast Recht der zweite 4pin Anschluss war nicht dran. Hab mich beim Zusammenbauen schon gefragt wofür der da ist. Der Grund warum ich den nicht sofort angeschlossen hab war, dass der zweite Anschluss am Mainboard von so einem sehr klug platzierten "Deckel" zu gemacht war, sodass ich den gar nicht gesehen hab. Morgen werde ich posten, obs dann funktioniert.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ok. Bin sehr gespannt, ob es auch bei dir wirklich "nur" daran lag.


----------



## Arkogei (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also daran lags auch nicht, wieder Bluescreen. Aber beim Stromanschluss fürs Mainboard gibts ja auch so nen kleineren "extra" Stecker, der zwar drin ist, aber nicht gescheit einrastet.


----------



## goseph (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hallo,

was ist denn beim Bios-Update rausgekommen?
Davon hast du noch nicht berichtet.

Dickes Dankeschön an simpel1970 für den super Support und deinen Einsatz!
Love it!


----------



## Arkogei (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ans BIOS update traue ich mich einfach noch nicht ran. Tu erstmal den RAM umtauschen und wenns dann nicht geht, muss ich wohl ein BIOS Update machen. Wenn ich eins mach, dann wahrscheinlich mit Live Update.

Jetzt weiß ich bloß nicht ob ich den gleichen RAM nochmal nehmen soll oder einen anderen.

Hab mir die mal rausgesucht:

Hardware Kingston 4GB Kit HyperX PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 - hoh.de

Hardware G.Skill 4GB KIT Trident PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL8 - hoh.de

Hardware G.Skill 4GB KIT RipJaws PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL7 RH - hoh.de

Bloß weiß ich nicht ob die beiden anderen RAMs mit dem i5-750 kompatibel sind (Spannungsbereich).


----------



## goseph (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ach du brauchst doch keine Angst vor dem Bios-Update zu haben.
Mach das mal! Das kann dir vielleicht jede Menge Ärger ersparen.

Wäre echt top.

Leider gibt es zu dem von mir verbauten Board noch kein Bios-Update welches sich dem Problem annimmt.

Schlimm, dass die sowas nicht unter Kontrolle bekommen. Das Internet platz schon bald vor Cold-Boot-Bugs.


----------



## Arkogei (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal neuen RAM bestellt. Werde dann posten obs daran lag.


----------



## Samy2.0 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hey Arkogei
Mir hat beim bluescreen folgendes geholfen:

1:
Start>Systemsteuerung>System und Sicherheit
oder im Explorer eingeben:Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit

2:
dort auf "Ereignissprotokolle anzeigen" klicken.

3:
auf "Benutzerdefinierte Ansichten" klicken.

4:
dort auf "Administrative Ereignisse" klicken.

5:
in zeitlicher verbindung mit den bluescreens liegende Fehler anschauen.


Villeicht entdeckst du da ja auch was was villeicht deine bluescreens verursacht.


----------



## Arkogei (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also anscheinend lags am RAM. Hab mir diesen Hardware G.Skill 4GB KIT ECO PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9 - hoh.de hier bestellt und mit dem gings dann (kein Bluescreen). 
Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir hier geholfen haben.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Dann war es doch der RAM. Schön, dass es endlich funktioniert.
War jetzt gerade eine Woche Skifahrn, ohne Internet! Da ist man (bin ich) ganz schön auf Entzug...deswegen melde ich mich jetzt erst wieder.

Was war denn das mit dem Mainboard-Stromstecker. Ist das mit den +4 pin Stecker jetzt in Ordnung, oder rastet der immer noch nicht richtig ein?

@goseph: vielen Dank für die Blumen!


----------



## Arkogei (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Der 4pin Stecker vom Mainboard is schon drinn, aber rastet halt nicht ein. Aber es geht alles, also will ich mich nicht beklagen.
Würde mir den jetzt ein BIOS Update noch groß was bringen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Arkogei@ Kommt auf das Update an, meisten werden aber nur ID'S von neuen Prozessoren hinzugehühgt kannst ja mai auf der Webseite deines Herstellers nachlesen. Aber ich würde dir persöhnlich empfehlen komm erst mal zu Ruhe und geniese es das dein System jetzt so reibungslos läuft. 
Und Glückwunsch das dein PC nach dem ganzen Theater endlich keine Mucken mehr macht, ist ein ganz neues Lebensgefühl!!!!


----------



## Arkogei (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hatte auch nich vor das BIOS jetzt zu updaten. Hätts nur vielleicht mal gemacht, wenns merkbar "besser" ist. Könnte es vielleicht auch sein dass der ram besser läuft weil der nur 1,36V braucht und die RipJaws 1,65V (was eigentlich auch noch OK ist).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

ne eher unwarscheinlich, ist dem Bios egal wie viel Volt du fürs Ram einträgst, gibt aber aunahmen manchmal werden schon grobe Fehler im Bios gefixt deswegen kannst ja mal nachschauen ob was dabei steht, bei der neuen Bios Version meine ich.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



> Aber ich würde dir persöhnlich empfehlen komm erst mal zu Ruhe und geniese es das dein System jetzt so reibungslos läuft



Sehe ich genauso. Wenn jetzt alles reibungslos läuft, brauchst du kein Bios-Update: "Never change a running system"!
Die Bios Updates beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf CPU, VGA und RAM Erkennung/Kompatibiltiät. Wenn alles richtig erkannt und fehlerfrei läuft, würde ich das so lassen.
Beim aktuellsten Update steht im Changelog noch "Leistungssteigerung", jedoch ohne nähere Angaben dazu, wodurch denn die Leistung gesteigert wird. Auch darauf würde ich nicht eingehen, wenn jetzt alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit läuft.
Hatte selbst mal bei einem Freund so ein Leistungssteigerungs-Update geflasht, mit der Folge, dass die Übertaktung etwas zurück genommen werden musste, da der FSB in der eingestellten Höhe nicht mehr mitgemacht hat.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, lass es so und ändere erst was, wenn es auch nötig ist.


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

so hi erst mal grad ma so alles gelesen nix geholfen !!!! poste hier mal meine sachen ..... wenn fragen vorhanden sind einfach stellen ich versuche dann das was nötig ist zu besorgen ...


==================================================
Dump File         : 042910-14164-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29.04.2010 23:11:35
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00003452
Parameter 2       : 000007fe`fdc38000
Parameter 3       : fffff700`010820f0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70600
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16539 (win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\MiniDump\042910-14164-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042910-15693-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29.04.2010 22:56:59
Bug Check String  : PFN_LIST_CORRUPT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000004e
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000099
Parameter 2       : 00000000`000c253a
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`000c263a
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+1d2783
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\MiniDump\042910-15693-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042810-17768-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28.04.2010 22:58:48
Bug Check String  : PFN_LIST_CORRUPT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000004e
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000099
Parameter 2       : 00000000`0009d110
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`0018e610
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16539 (win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\MiniDump\042810-17768-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042710-13447-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 27.04.2010 23:11:13
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000403
Parameter 2       : fffff680`0004a030
Parameter 3       : ca200000`c08e8867
Parameter 4       : fffff680`00046722
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16539 (win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\MiniDump\042710-13447-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042110-14305-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 21.04.2010 02:12:12
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000403
Parameter 2       : fffff680`0005d1b0
Parameter 3       : 9c200000`9e11f867
Parameter 4       : fffff680`0005e9a8
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16539 (win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\MiniDump\042110-14305-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041810-17331-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18.04.2010 21:32:08
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000116
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`06d374e0
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0621969c
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5ccbc
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\MiniDump\041810-17331-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041810-18798-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18.04.2010 21:27:57
Bug Check String  : POOL_CORRUPTION_IN_FILE_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000de
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 2       : fffff8a0`012610f0
Parameter 3       : fffff6fc`50042573
Parameter 4       : 00000000`8350a8c0
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16539 (win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\MiniDump\041810-18798-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
==================================================


danke schon ma im vorraus ... bekomme auch als bluescreens und weiss nich wieso is eigentlich alles neu gekauft alles was alt ist is das system win 7 64 bit da 8 gig ram ... und das netzteil...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Als aller erstes poste mal deine komplette Hardware, bitte mit genauer Bezeichnung. Mache bitte auch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z und zwar von den Reitern CPU, Memory, und SPD.


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

CPU z hab ich leider noch nich drauf dann muss ich noch 2-3 tage warten bis mein internet wieder geht ...dann werde ich das ganze hier aus auch von meinem rechner amchen .... melde mich dann nochma wenn mir einer sagen kann was die bluescreens überhaupt für ne bedeutung haben ... hilft mir das villeicht schon ein bissi


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Kommt ziemlich siecher vom Ram, er medet zwar auch fehler am Dateisystem aber das kommt warscheinlich auch vom Ram. Wie schon geschrieben um das genau sagen zu können braucht man mehr Informationen.


----------



## Arkogei (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also bei mir lags am RAM, bau einfach mal einen anderen ein. Vielleicht hilfst ja.


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

am 25 hab ich internt solange muss die sache noch ruhen .... melde mich dann wieder und sage schon ma danke für die schnelle antwort ....melde mich dann am 25ten


PS hab leider ZZ kein anderen ram den ich testen kann alle meine kollegen habe auch iwie BSOD´s


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Dann warten wir mal auf die CPU-Z Screens. Ich vermute auch, dass es bei der vielzahl verschiedener Bluescreenmeldungen am RAM liegen wird.
Evtl. lässt sich das mit manuellen Einstellungen im Bios fixen.

Wenn du nicht bis zum 25. warten willst, dann poste uns deine Hardware (genaue Angaben), insbesondere Motherboard, CPU und RAM.


----------



## Arkogei (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also wenn alles andere nicht hilft, dann würd ich mir mir einfach mal irgendwo RAM kaufen und den dann mal testen. Wenns daran nicht lag, kannste den ja immer noch zurückgeben. Hast du für den jetzigen RAM noch Garantie (da ist doch manchmal sogar lebenslange Garantie) ?


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

also ich habn 8 gig kit von GEIL weiss grade die genauen angaben nicht da ich immer nur beim kollege on bin kann aber hoffentlich ja morgen dann wieder an meinen rechner daheim ....dann werde ich alles posten was nötig ist ... währe echt cool wenn das mit bios setting gelöst währe


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

OK. 
Eine Chance besteht. Poste dann die CPU-Z Screens.


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

so leute da bin ich mit internet jetzt muss ich mir nur wieder ZPU z besorgen mache das jetzt gleich mal ....

hier die bilder

http://www5.picfront.org/token/bdHM/2010/05/25/1819026.png
http://www5.picfront.org/token/bdHM/2010/05/25/1819021.png
http://www5.picfront.org/token/bdHM/2010/05/25/1819025.png
http://www5.picfront.org/token/bdHM/2010/05/25/1819024.png
http://www5.picfront.org/token/bdHM/2010/05/25/1819023.png
http://www5.picfront.org/token/bdHM/2010/05/25/1819022.pnghttp://www5.picfront.org/token/bdHM/2010/05/25/1819026.png


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Die Bilder kann man (oder nur ich?) leider nicht öffnen...


> The requested URL /token/bdHM/2010/05/25/1819025.png was not found on this server.


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

OK Jetzt sollte es gehen!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Probiere es zunächst ohne die Übertaktung.

Folgende Einstellungen im Bios für den RAM fix einstellen (auch wenn sie teilweise vom Mainboard automatisch so eingestellt werden):
Frequenz: 666mhz (1333mhz)
Spannung: 1,65V (erstmal testweise, kann später u.U. etwas zurückgenommen werden)
Timings: 9-9-9-24
Command Rate: 2T

Bitte auch noch ein Screenshot von CPU-Z - Reiter Mainboard.


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

weiss leider nicht wie ich die timings einstelen kann .... bin son bissi bios noob

aber hier schon ma der mainboard screen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht hilft das hier ja auch ein wenig weiter
http://www.sysprofile.de/id133129


BZW villeicht kan aj auch mal wer per teamviewer oder icq ein bissi helfen brauche den rechner geschäftlich und deswegen is das echt dringend ...


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Im "Cell Menü" die CPU FSB Frequenz auf 200 zurück stellen.

Advanced DRAM Configuration:
- DRAM Timing Mode auf Manuell und dann die entsprechenden Timings einstellen.
    (Wenn du mit den einzelnen Werten nicht klar kommst, bitte ein Bild machen und posten)
- 1T/2T Memory Timing auf 2T

FSB/DRAM Ratio auf 1333mhz

DRAM Voltage auf 1,65V


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

dram voltage kann ich nur auf 1,63 oder 1,67 stellen werde die einstellungen gleich mal machen ....


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Dann nimm erst mal 1,63V. Mehr als 1,65V würde ich vermeiden.


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

huch hab jetzt 67 genommen xD 
hier der screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hast du eventuell msn oder icq dann geht das alles ein wenig schneller von gangen mit bildern usw .... muss das unbedingt heute abend hinbekommen xD

PS bekomme den bluescreen besonders oft bei firefox oO


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Timings wie folgt einstellen (von oben nach unten):

DRAM Timing Mode: [Both] (-> steht ja schon so da).
CAS Latency: 9
tRCD: 9
tRP: 9
tRAS: 24
tRC: 33

den Rest auf [Auto] lassen.

MSN oder ICQ kann ich hier leider nicht nutzen. Muss jetzt allerdings leider auch gleich aufbrechen. Bin erst morgen wieder online.

Falls die 9er Timings keinen Erfolg bringen, ändere die ersten drei Einträge mit 9 auf 8.
Wenn auch dass nichts bringt, die Frequenz zusätzlich auf 1066mhz runterdrehen.
Wenn auch dass nichts bringen sollte, die Spannung auf 1,67V (zumindest nicht langfristig stehen lassen).


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

zusätzlich auf 1066mhz  weiss leider nich genau wo hab nur was mit 1:3.3.3 oder so in der art weiss nich ob das das is ...


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

na super jetzt bekomme ich auch noch als einen fehler wenn ich iwas starten will wow nero oder iwas funktioniert nicht mehr bla bla ....  und cööö isses ...

mein rechner fuckt mich richtig ab grad


hätte noch amd overdrive anzubieten ....


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Was hast du denn nun aktuell alles eingestellt? Mach mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).

Das AMD-Overdrive kannst du gleich mal deinstallieren (zumindest mal vorübergehend).


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiss echt nich mehr weiter ..... hab eigentlich alles gemacht bis auf die 1066 mhz ... weil ich nich finde wie
aber nur an firefox kanns ja nich liegen oder  ??? weiss jetzt auch nich was ich amchen soll wie gesagt die sachen sind alle nagelneu grade mal vor 1 monat gekauft ...und seit einbaudatum hab ich die probleme ....bzw hatte sie davor auch schon deswegen hatte ich die neuen sachen ja gekauft aber.. das hats wie man sieht iwie nich gebracht ...


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also nochma in zusammenfassung manschmal bekomme ich erst einen gehler bei programmstart oder während der nutzung und dann einen BSOD
oder mein Aero style geht weg ... und wird auf diesen standart gemacht und glossy effecte und danach bekomme ich einen BSOD
manschmal beim herunterfahren einen BSOD und joa am meisten bekomme ich bei firefox eine absturzmeldung dann firefoy neustarten das geht dann so 2- 3 mal so weiter und beim 4 mal kommt dann der BSOD

hier nochma alle bilder von CPU-Z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Die CPU ist immer noch übertaktet, stelle die CPU-FSB im Bios auf 200.
Steht es dort auf 200, wird wohl die AMD-Overdrive Software die CPU übertakten. Deinstalliere in dem Fall AMD-Overdrive (wie gesagt, erst mal vorübergehend).

Teste die CL8 Timings (8-8-8-24) mit 1,63V, Command Rate 2T und 1066er Frequenz.

Geht das immer noch nicht, baue 2 RAM Riegel aus dem PC aus und probiere es mit nur 4GB RAM.

Bitte auch die genauen Stopfehlermeldungen der Bluescreens aufschreiben!


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

also so mit nur 2 rams auf den 999 er Einstellungen und auf 1.57 v läuft grade werde es mal 1-2 tage testen und dann bericht erstatten


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ok. Wenn es mit nur 2 RAM läuft, kannst du mit 4 RAM dann folgendes probieren:
CL9 Timings (wie gehabt), Command Rate 2T, 1333mhz Frequenz, zusätzlich im Cell-Menü die CPU-NB-Spannung erhöhen (im Handbuch sieht man leider nicht, ob eine feste Spannung oder Spannungserhöhungen einzustellen sind, das müsstest du nachschauen).
Die Spannung der RAM zwischen bis 1,63V testen.


----------



## vins (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

hallo leute habe auch ein problem,
habe schon in mehrere beiträge gepostet,doch mir konnte keiner so richtig helfen.kann ich eigentlich keinen neuen beitrag erstellen.finde halt nichts was genau auf mein problem hinweist.
Hier mal kurz zu meinem prob. hoffe es kann mir jemand ein wenig weiter helfen.
also habe problem bemergt als ich mir ein spiel(splinter cell conviction) gekauft habe u. install. und wollte zocken,problem macht sich so bemerkbar das wärent dem spiel es plötzlig hängt und ich dann den task-manager öffnen muss und es dann auf einmal wieder läuft.ich wollte darauf meine treiber nochmals überprüfen und neu install.doch da schiebt mir win 7 schon etwas den riegel zu.und jetzt kommts auf einmal finde ich meine graka unten links neben der uhr wieder.also ich meine damit das ich meine grafikkarte wie ein flash-laufwerk (sicher?)entfernen kann,ist doch total gaga oder nicht?
Also bin für jeden tipp oder ähnliches dankbar,wenn ihr mehr über system-hardware wissen wollt eifach fragen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Kannst du mal deine Hardware Posten, Mainboar, Graka, BS, Ram..... Zugegeben das klingt schon alles ziemlich seltsam. Hast du auch die neuesten Chipsatztreiber drauf? Hat du auch ma versucht windows neu auf zu spielen, das wirkt oft ware Wunder.


----------



## Kioshi Saubart (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

werde ich mal schauen ob ich das amche so läft der rechner im allgemeinen besser... vielleicht lass ich das einfach so xD


----------



## vins (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

hulkhardy1;1861038]Kannst du mal deine Hardware Posten, Mainboar, Graka, BS, Ram..... Zugegeben das klingt schon alles ziemlich seltsam. Hast du auch die neuesten Chipsatztreiber drauf? Hat du auch ma versucht windows neu auf zu spielen, das wirkt oft ware Wunder.

Hier rauskopiert von everest,win 7 habe ich ja erst vor zwei monaten oder so drauf wollte ich eigentlich nicht nochmal neu aufspielen habe auch ram und hdd getestet und funzt alles auch bei allen aderen anwendungen läuft er kannz normal auser halt beim zocken,werde wenn ich es packe heute eine andere graka testen.und danke für deine antwort.

Informationsliste    Wert
Computer    
Computertyp    ACPI x64-based PC
Betriebssystem    Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
OS Service Pack    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer    8.0.7600.16385
DirectX    DirectX 11.0
Computername    
Benutzername    
Domainanmeldung    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Datum / Uhrzeit    2010-05-29 / 13:51

Motherboard    
CPU Typ    DualCore Intel Pentium E5200, 3000 MHz (12.5 x 240)
Motherboard Name    ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2  (4 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipsatz    VIA Apollo PT880 Pro/Ultra
Arbeitsspeicher    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T2863EHS-CF7    1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz)  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM3: Samsung M3 78T2863EHS-CF7    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Typ    AMI (05/22/08)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)    Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)    ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

Anzeige    
Grafikkarte    NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1)  (512 MB)
Grafikkarte    NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1)  (512 MB)
3D-Beschleuniger    nVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS
Monitor    Samsung SyncMaster P2450H (Digital)  [24" LCD]  (H9MZ108228)

Multimedia    
Soundkarte    TerraTec Aureon 5.1 Fun Sound Card

Datenträger    
IDE Controller    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
IDE Controller    VIA Bus Master IDE-Controller - 0571
Massenspeicher Controller    AW0DZQP1 IDE Controller
Festplatte    ST3160815AS ATA Device  (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Festplatte    WDC WD2000JB-00GVA0 ATA Device  (186 GB, IDE)
Optisches Laufwerk    HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B ATA Device  (DVD+R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:40x/24x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
Optisches Laufwerk    ZENQNY HY3SXYRKH SCSI CdRom Device
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status    OK

Partitionen    
C: (NTFS)    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
E: (NTFS)    186.3 GB (131.2 GB frei)
Speicherkapazität    [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Eingabegeräte    
Tastatur    HID-Tastatur
Maus    HID-konforme Maus

Netzwerk    
Primäre IP-Adresse    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primäre MAC-Adresse 
Netzwerkkarte    TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Netzwerkkarte    VIA Rhine II-kompatibler Fast-Ethernet-Adapter  (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])

Peripheriegeräte    
Drucker    Fax
Drucker    Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller    VIA VT8237S USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller    VIA VT8237S USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller    VIA VT8237S USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller    VIA VT8237S USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller    VIA VT8237S USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB-Geräte    USB-Eingabegerät
USB-Geräte    USB-Eingabegerät
USB-Geräte    USB-Eingabegerät
USB-Geräte    USB-Verbundgerät

DMI    
DMI BIOS Anbieter    American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version    P2.00
DMI Systemhersteller    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Systemprodukt    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Systemversion    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Systemseriennummer    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI System UUID    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Motherboardhersteller    
DMI Motherboardprodukt    4CoreDual-SATA2.
DMI Motherboardversion    
DMI Motherboardseriennummer    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Gehäusehersteller    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Gehäuseversion    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Gehäuseseriennummer    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Gehäusekennzeichnung    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Gehäusetyp    Desktop Case
DMI gesamte / freie Speichersockel    2 / 0


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



vins schrieb:


> also habe problem bemergt als ich mir ein spiel(splinter cell conviction) gekauft habe u. install. und wollte zocken,problem macht sich so bemerkbar das wärent dem spiel es plötzlig hängt und ich dann den task-manager öffnen muss und es dann auf einmal wieder läuft.



Äußert sich das Problem nur bei dem einen Spiel, oder tritt das Gleiche auch bei anderen Spielen auf?



vins schrieb:


> ich wollte darauf meine treiber nochmals überprüfen und neu install.doch da schiebt mir win 7 schon etwas den riegel zu.



Für das Board bzw. den VIA-Chipsatz werden nur Vista Treiber angeboten. Die laufen zwar i.d.R. auch unter Win7, manchmal gibt es jedoch kleine Unstimmigkeiten.



vins schrieb:


> und jetzt kommts auf einmal finde ich meine graka unten links neben der uhr wieder.also ich meine damit das ich meine grafikkarte wie ein flash-laufwerk (sicher?)entfernen kann,ist doch total gaga oder nicht?



Ist bei dem Board leider nicht ungewöhnlich. Ich vermute, dass dies auch mit den Chipsatztreibern zusammenhängt (die genannten Unstimmigkeiten).


----------



## vins (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Äußert sich das Problem nur bei dem einen Spiel, oder tritt das Gleiche auch bei anderen Spielen auf?
> 
> ja beim bio shock,aber da habe ich ein totales pixel prob.alles ungewöhnlich bunt.sind also nich die selben fehler.
> teste noch ne andere graka und wenns dann auch nicht funzt muss ich halt windoff nochmal neuinstall...
> ...


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Schmeiß den Grafiktreiber noch mal runter, entferne dann die Treiberreste im abgesicherten Modus mit DriverSweeper und installiere danach die aktuellsten Graka-Treiber neu.

Lass dann mal Furmark laufen und beobachte die Temperaturentwicklung. Gib uns dann bescheid, ob Furmark sich ebenfalls aufgehängt hat bzw. wie heiß die Karte wird (aber pass auf, dass die Karte nicht zu heiß wird).


----------



## Thronfolger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Guten Morgen PCGHEXer....

Da ich sehe, dass hier ein ähnliches Problem auftritt, wie ich es habe, möchte ich  gerne diesen Thread mitnutzen, um die verhassten doppelpostings zu  vermeidenhttp://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/smilies/graemlins/smile.gif.

Ich habe seit kurzem auch ein Problem mit Windows 7 und Freezes.

Das System ist komplett neu: 
GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H auf dem ein AMD Phenom II X4 965 seine Arbeit  verrichtet und dem 4GB Corsair DDR3 Ram zur Verfügung stehen. Für die  Grafik sorgt eine 470 GTX von Zotax im Referenzdesign.
Das installierte Windows ist ein Hompe Premium x64 - das System ist  nicht übertaktet, es ist ausser dem Betriebsystem und allen aktuellen  Treibern und Updates keine weitere Software installiert. 

Sporadisch freezet das System im normalen Betrieb (30sec bis 2min),  unabhängig von der Anwendung. Die Auslastung ist dabei bei rund 50% auf  allen 4 Kernen.  Dabei geht nichts mehr. Hin und wieder kommt eine  Bluescreen-Absturz (4 mal bisher).

Was ich bisher getan habe: 

Bios-Update
Bios-Einstellungen kontrolliert
RAM Einstellungen kontrolliert
Netzteil-Tausch
Spannungen laut CPU-Z & HWMonitor, sowie Temps ok.
Betrieb mit nur 1 Monitor
Treiber ok und aktuell (auch Vorgänger getestet)
Ereignissanzeige kontrolliert - ein paar Kernelfehler, aber zur Zeit der  Fehler sehr häufig "Sideshow" Anwendungsfehler
Sidebar deaktiviert
Gegoogelt:
Fehler laut verschiedenen Foren durch Fermi-Grafikkarten verursacht,  Grund: Physiks-Treiber
Physiktreiber deaktiviert
PC neu augesetzt mit und ohne deaktivierter Onboard-Grafik
Aktuellen-, Aktuellen Beta und Vorgängertreiber für Grafikkarte ausprobiert

Ich bin wirklich Ratlos. Hardware ist OK, Installation ist OK, aber  trotzdem freezet das System sporadisch, auch im Leerlauf. Ganz zu Anfang  und hin und wieder, jetzt immer häufiger. System ist 2 Wochen alt.

Nach dem, was ich gegoogelt habe, trifft der Fehler sehr häufig mit der  470GTX auf. Freund hat zeitgleich identischen Rechner gekauft, keine  Probleme. Andere wiederum egal ob Intel oder AMD Plattform haben NUR  unter Windows 7 das gleiche Problem.

Hoffe die Community kann mir weiterhelfen!

Grüsse Jan


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

@Thronfolger: Bitte zunächst ein paar Screenshots vom CPU-Z (Reiter Memory und SPD) und von HDTune (Reiter Health) posten.

Den RAM hast du bereits mit Memtest86+ getestet?


----------



## Thronfolger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ja, das habe ich schon gemacht... Ram ist ok, Memtest brachte auch nach 4 Stunden keine Fehler, Spannungen und Latenzen sind ok. Screenshots kann ich momentan leider keine anfertigen, bin bis einschlisslich Mittwoch im Ausland.

Habe auch anderen Speicher probiert von A-DATA, Probleme bleiben weiterhin.

In iniegen Foren wurde berichtet, dass die Probleme an der 470GTX liegen. Anscheinend liefen die Rechner wieder normal, sobald man eine ATI 5000er oder Nvidia 200er Karte verwendet hat....

Ich weiss mir wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hast du die Möglichkeit das mit einer anderen Graka zu testen (z.B. die Graka von einem Freund)?


----------



## Thronfolger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Also die Möglichkeit die 470GTX vom Kolleg zu nehmen besteht nicht, da er zu weit weg wohnt. Jedoch habe ich meine alte 8800GTS eingebaut, konnte aber keine Probleme feststellen. Ebenfalls eine 9800GT lief problemlos.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Du könntest testweise die Energieeinstellung von Win7 auf "Höchstleistung" einstellen, ob die Freezes bleiben (bzw. direkt in den erweiterten Energieeinstellung die Energiesparrichtlinie für PCI-E ausstellen).
Auch die Screenshots nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thronfolger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Werde es ausprobieren... danke für die Info, daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht


----------



## Thronfolger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hab das Problem gelöst... hab über Remote die Sideshow deaktiviert in der Regisrty und das ding läuft einwandfrei...

Scheinbar wird das Problem doch von der G15 verursacht... da laufen zwei Treiber mit: Mono-Display-Driver und VGA-Display-Driver... man kann die auch über Systemsteuerung und Logitech-LCD-Moniotreinstellungen deaktivieren...


----------



## vins (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Schmeiß den Grafiktreiber noch mal runter, entferne dann die Treiberreste im abgesicherten Modus mit DriverSweeper und installiere danach die aktuellsten Graka-Treiber neu.
> 
> Lass dann mal Furmark laufen und beobachte die Temperaturentwicklung. Gib uns dann bescheid, ob Furmark sich ebenfalls aufgehängt hat bzw. wie heiß die Karte wird (aber pass auf, dass die Karte nicht zu heiß wird).



he!
also habe grafiktreiber runter,treiberreste weg dann pc ausgeschaltet andere graka rein(auf dem agp steckplatz GeForce6600GT)habe spiel(scc)  getestet ohne hänger aber auch nicht flüsig und beim bio shock2 waren immer noch pixel fehler.aber unten links neben uhr war sie nicht zu finden.
Habe dann alles nochmal widerholt und die  8600 gts über pci slot und prob. war schon wieder da.Spiel blieb aber auch nach kurzem test nicht hängen muss aber auch dazu sagen das splinter cell vorher update durchgefürt hat.
Habe dan furmar install gestartet wollte dan den test durschlaufen lassen und dan kam diese fehlermeldung.

"FurMark requires an OpenGL2.0 compliant graphics controller starup failed
NVIDIA GeForce 6 and higher (with the latest ForceWare Drivers) or ATI Radeon x1000 and higher (with the latest Catalyst Drivers)are good choice!

also für mich hört sich das so an das mein graka treiber kein open gl 2.0 unterstüzt,kann leider auch kein englich.

und würde kern meine treiber auch selbst aus ´wählen und nicht das win 7 das direkt nach dem neustart für mich erledigt.hierfür wäre ich auch für einen tipp dankbar wie ich das umgehe.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

@Thronfolger: Schön, dass du das Problem lösen konntest. Schade, dass es durch die G15 verursacht wird. Die G15 hat mit manchen Boards Probleme (oder umgekehrt). Der eine oder andere Boardhersteller hat auch schon Bios-Updates herausgebracht, die das Problem mit der G15 beseitigen. Vielleicht solltest du dich damit mal an Gigabyte wenden, oder zumindest die nächsten Bios-Versionen im Auge behalten. Evtl. wird das Prob ja gefixt.
Edit: kleiner Schreib- und Denkfehler! Ich meinte das G19!



vins schrieb:


> habe spiel(scc) getestet ohne hänger aber auch nicht flüsig und beim bio shock2 waren immer noch pixel fehler.aber unten links neben uhr war sie nicht zu finden.


 
Das "Auswerfen" tritt nur bei PCI-E Karten auf, nicht bei AGP. Das SCC nicht flüssig gelaufen ist, kann natürlich auch an der schwachen Graka liegen.



vins schrieb:


> Habe dan furmar install gestartet wollte dan den test durschlaufen lassen und dan kam diese fehlermeldung.
> 
> "FurMark requires an OpenGL2.0 compliant graphics controller starup failed
> NVIDIA GeForce 6 and higher (with the latest ForceWare Drivers) or ATI Radeon x1000 and higher (with the latest Catalyst Drivers)are good choice!
> ...


 
Hört sich eher danach an, dass der Grafiktreiber nicht korrekt installiert wurde.



vins schrieb:


> und würde kern meine treiber auch selbst aus ´wählen und nicht das win 7 das direkt nach dem neustart für mich erledigt.hierfür wäre ich auch für einen tipp dankbar wie ich das umgehe.
> Danke schonmal im vorraus.


 
Entweder Internet-Verbindung trennen (z.B. Lan-Kabel ziehen),
oder so: Klick!

Hast du Driver-Sweeper im abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen?


----------



## vins (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Das "Auswerfen" tritt nur bei PCI-E Karten auf, nicht bei AGP. Das SCC nicht flüssig gelaufen ist, kann natürlich auch an der schwachen Graka liegen.



Hört sich eher danach an, dass der Grafiktreiber nicht korrekt installiert wurde.



Entweder Internet-Verbindung trennen (z.B. Lan-Kabel ziehen),
oder so: Klick!

Hast du Driver-Sweeper im abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen?[/QUOTE]

also mit lan kabel-ziehen hab ich schon getestet doch bringt´s nix.hat win warscheinlich irgendwo schon gespeichert.lese den link und schaue ob ich es so hin bekomme.

das mit abgesichertem modus hab ich nicht gemacht,muss gestehen weiss nicht wie ich den soll starten,auser das ich den rechner einfach am netzteil ausschalte.muss mal paar F... tasten drücken oder googeln.
sag bescheid wenn sich was ändert.
danke!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Nach dem Post-Screen die Taste F8 drücken und dann den abgesicherten Modus wählen.


----------



## vins (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

also ich werde wahnsinig die margierung waren schon auf "nein,zu installierende Software selbst wählen"und"nie treibersoftware von windoff update installieren"gesetzt.
habe kurz etwas anderes markiert um dann wieder das auszuwählen für zu speichern,danach graka im gerätemanager deinstalliert-neustart im abgesichertem modus und windoff install. schon wieder die sche.. treiber.habe dann (immer noch im abesicher.mod.)nochmal deinst.ohne neustart (sonst...ne) dann die treiber reste mit dem driver sweeper entfernt und dann versucht die treiber wo ich bei nvidia vorher gedown.habe zu installieren doch dann kamm hat die fehlermeldung
"das nvidia setup programm konnte keine treiber finden die mit der aktuellen hardware kompatibel sind.das installationsprogram wird jetzt beendet."
habe glaube ich keine lust mehr.kann doch nicht sein das die markierungen alle richtig gesetzt sind un er immer noch den scheiss treiber insterlliert.oder nicht?
was soll ich mache,nochmal auf xp zurückkreifen,obwohl alles so gut funzt auser games.
muss dazusagen unter xp ist bio shock2 gelaufen ohne pixelfehler ist aber schon ein/zweimal abgestürzt.weiss nicht ob das bord/chipsatz schuld ist oder die graka.
bin am abdrehen hau mir ein paar weize in de kopf und schraub im keller an was anderes rum.
tschüss und danke troz allem.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Hi vins,

die Neuinstallation der Treiber nicht im abgesicherten Modus vornehmen.
Also: Treiber im "normalen Modus" deinstallieren -> Neustart -> abgesicherter Modus -> Treiberreste mit DriverSweeper installieren -> Neustart -> aktuellsten Treiber installieren.

Achte bitte auch darauf, dass die Treiberdatei der Grafikkarte und dem Betriebssystem entspricht (am Besten den Treiber noch mal neu runterladen).


----------



## vins (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hi vins,
> 
> die Neuinstallation der Treiber nicht im abgesicherten Modus vornehmen.
> Also: Treiber im "normalen Modus" deinstallieren -> Neustart -> abgesicherter Modus -> Treiberreste mit DriverSweeper installieren -> Neustart -> aktuellsten Treiber installieren.
> ...



ho mojen simpel

also so simpel ist das nicht weil ich doch kein neustart machen kann ohne das windoff mir die graka install.obwol im geräteeinst... schon alles so markiert war das win keine treiber selbst install.

und die treiber waren von nvidia auch für mein betriebssystem und karte.
also es geht einfach nicht.
danke trotzdem.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Und wenn du den Grafikkartentreiber nach der autom. Windoof-Installation drüber installierst, funktioniert die Installation? Nur Furmark will nicht starten?

Installiere dir auch noch das aktuellste DirectX Paket! 

Führe dann nach der Graka- und der DirectX Installation die DirectX-Diagnose auf.
Start -> Ausführen -> dxdiag eingeben. Einen Screenshot vom Reiter Anzeige posten.


----------



## vins (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Und wenn du den Grafikkartentreiber nach der autom. Windoof-Installation drüber installierst, funktioniert die Installation? Nur Furmark will nicht starten?
> 
> Installiere dir auch noch das aktuellste DirectX Paket!
> 
> ...



also drüber install. hat geglappt.
bin total blöd das ich es so nicht einfach getestet habe war mir warscheinlich zu einfach.
und furmark ging habe es 3min. laufen lassen ist bis 81c° hoch.
teste nochmal das game und mache DirectX-Diagnose,nur mit was fürm prog. mache ich am besten screenshot's,muss gooeln.sage bescheid.
ach aber neben der uhr ist die graka immer noch zu finden meinst du das im bios so was änliches gibt wie bei hdd's also so das ich den agp-steckplatz deaktivieren kann so das der pci-e alleine funzt wie zb first boot c: oder so.schaue mal ob ich was im bios finde.melde mich.danke


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Mit Win7 selbst kannst du prima Screenshots machen. Dafür gibt es das "Snipping Tool". Es befindet sich im Startmenü unter "Zubehör" - oder einfach im Startmenü-Suchfeld "Snip" eingeben.

Furmark solltest du noch etwas länger laufen lassen (ca 30min), um die max Temperatur zu ermitteln. Die Temperatur dabei aber immer im Auge behalten, damit die Graka nicht zu heiß wird.

Ich habe zwei von den Boards kürzlich selbst in der Hand gehabt und habe im Bios keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit gefunden, um das Auswerfen der PCI-E Graka bei Win7 zu verhindern.
Auch das verändern der Energieeinstellungen unter Win7 brachte keinen Erfolg.
Was ich nicht probiert hatte, war das Aufspielen eines Beta-Bios, die im Netz angeboten werden und teilweise einige Funktionen des Boards ermöglichen (z.B. Speedstep). Evtl. wird es damit gefixt?!

Habe die Boards zwar nicht mehr da, aber wenn irgendjemand eine Lösung kennt, würde mich das auch interessieren.


----------



## vins (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ich habe zwei von den Boards kürzlich selbst in der Hand gehabt und habe im Bios keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit gefunden, um das Auswerfen der PCI-E Graka bei Win7 zu verhindern.
Auch das verändern der Energieeinstellungen unter Win7 brachte keinen Erfolg.
Was ich nicht probiert hatte, war das Aufspielen eines Beta-Bios, die im Netz angeboten werden und teilweise einige Funktionen des Boards ermöglichen (z.B. Speedstep). Evtl. wird es damit gefixt?!

Habe die Boards zwar nicht mehr da, aber wenn irgendjemand eine Lösung kennt, würde mich das auch interessieren.[/QUOTE]

also ist das in" normal bei win 7.
naja wenn es halt so ist und das überspielen der treiber jetzt keine prob.macht dann solls mir egal sein.
melde mich wenn ich's snippi verstanden habe und wo er bilder speichertbin gerade schon am lesen


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Ich habe auf den Boards nur mit Win7 -32bit- rumgespielt. XP/Vista hatte ich nicht getestet und weiß daher nicht, ob es hier ebenfalls zu dem Phänomen kommt.


----------



## vins (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf den Boards nur mit Win7 -32bit- rumgespielt. XP/Vista hatte ich nicht getestet und weiß daher nicht, ob es hier ebenfalls zu dem Phänomen kommt.



hatte vorher 32 bit xp p.drauf und da war es mal nicht.soweit ich weiss.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Dann scheint das Phänomen nur mit Win7 aufzutreten.


----------



## vins (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Und wenn du den Grafikkartentreiber nach der autom. Windoof-Installation drüber installierst, funktioniert die Installation? Nur Furmark will nicht starten?
> 
> Installiere dir auch noch das aktuellste DirectX Paket!
> 
> ...



hier mal screenshot 


und wie heiss darf max die gpu weden.
will sie halt nicht pruzeln hab gerade nicht die münz für was neues.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



vins schrieb:


> und wie heiss darf max die gpu weden.
> will sie halt nicht pruzeln hab gerade nicht die münz für was neues.


 
Die Karten throtteln ab 100-105°C, um Hitzeschäden vorzubeugen.
Ab 90° kann es aber durchaus zu Anzeigefehlern kommen (z.B. Pixelfehler).
Wenn die Karte bei Furmark nicht heißer als 90° wird, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass sie in Spielen unter dieser Temperatur bleibt.

Hast du mit der Karte seit dem "drüber-" installeren der Treiber weiterhin Hänger/Pixelfehler?


----------



## vins (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du mit der Karte seit dem "drüber-" installeren der Treiber weiterhin Hänger/Pixelfehler?



nach kurzem test gestern morgen unter splinter cell c.keine hänger aber auf deine frage hin hatte ich bioshock nochmal getestet und es sind immer noch pixel fehler da.wollte ein screenshot machen und mal posten bekomme es aber net so hin,habe im snippi eigenschaften eine tastenkompination festgelegt und es glapt nicht oder ich bin zu blöd um die zwischenablage zu finden in der das bild gespeichert werden soll.
vieleicht gibts ja ein patch fürs bio..game unter win7 64.werde mal suchen,ist schon so ein fabenfrohes game aber so läst es sich nicht spielen.
melde mich wenns was neues gibt danke


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Wenn die Pixelfehler nur bei Bioshock kommen, wird es wohl nur an dem Spiel liegen. Ich hoffe du findest einen Patch, der das fixed.

Ingame Screenshots würde ich eher mit Fraps machen. Da ist das Snipping Tool nicht so geeignet.

Edit: Hast du bei Bioshock mal andere Auflösungen ausprobiert / durchprobiert?


----------



## vins (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wenn die Pixelfehler nur bei Bioshock kommen, wird es wohl nur an dem Spiel liegen. Ich hoffe du findest einen Patch, der das fixed.
> 
> Ingame Screenshots würde ich eher mit Fraps machen. Da ist das Snipping Tool nicht so geeignet.
> 
> Edit: Hast du bei Bioshock mal andere Auflösungen ausprobiert / durchprobiert?



glaube auch das es nur an bioshock hänkt je länger man spielt desoweniger pixelfehler hatte ich.habe einfach spielstand von anfang geladen und es wahr wieder schlimmer,poste hier mal das mans sieht 
oh geht nicht muss erst bild umwandeln,hab nicht mehr genügend zeit mache es später bis dann.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bluescreen aber trotzdem funktionsfähig*

Alles klar  Bis später.


----------

